# moral dilemma



## wyattroa (Mar 30, 2010)

Guys I am in a moral dilemma. I went to the local pet shop today and saw sitting in a case a Black and White tegu baby sitting in the cage. I looked at him and asked to open the cage up and they did. This little guy/girl is a hell raiser. I got my hand just in the door and he was puffing up, I slowly put my hand in the cage some more and he tried to tail whip me bless his little heart. I then asked the shop owner what she wanted for this little guy and she said $39.99. I was shocked.. I thought I heard her wrong so I asked again and she said $39.99. He appears to be a black nose tegu.

Now I have a cage I can put him in, but I just am not sure I would like to take this on. It just breaks my heart seeing him in there. He was one mean SOB, but then again he is a scared tegu in a 12x12x12 area that only has paper towel down. Do I go back and adopt him?
Robert


----------



## Adam87 (Mar 30, 2010)

hmm thats a tuff one hes probably an import one of the reasons why hes so cheap. The thing is if u do get him he may have parasites which in often cases import have and dieases and you dont wanna end up spending an arm and a leg at the vet spending more money helping him then what u spent on him i mean its totally ur call i mean if u wanna help him bless ur heart but if u want a tegu that u kno will be healthy go with a breeder, but its your call


----------



## Jefroka (Mar 30, 2010)

For that price how can you really lose? 


...Jefroka


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 30, 2010)

Umm, Colombian tegu, 15.00 on the whole sale list. lol


----------



## chelvis (Mar 30, 2010)

ya i agree with varnyard, this sounds more and more like a columbian.


----------



## Jefroka (Mar 30, 2010)

I was thinking it has the disposition of a columbian as well but the OP said it was a black and white.


...Jefroka


----------



## wyattroa (Mar 30, 2010)

VARNYARD said:


> Umm, Colombian tegu, 15.00 on the whole sale list. lol


Thats what I thought as well. That is why I had the girl get the key and open the cage to take a look. It has two loreal scales and the strip along the side.. Trust me, this is why I asked twice about price and even had them open the cage up again to double check..lol


----------



## Meg90 (Mar 30, 2010)

Can you snap a pic?


----------



## wyattroa (Mar 30, 2010)

Meg90 said:


> Can you snap a pic?


I will stop back in tomorrow and take a picture!


----------



## kaa (Mar 31, 2010)

If it were me, I would jump on it. That is an awesome price. If you want, You could buy the little guy, and I would meet you half way and pay for it. I think I am about 4 hours from rockford. I would be more than happy to try taming the little beast.


----------



## wyattroa (Mar 31, 2010)

just got back from the pet shop and the little guy was sold last night. I guess another customer had come in after me asking the same questions and then bought the litte guy up right away. I am assuming he figured out the same thing I did.


----------



## jmwgibson56 (Apr 8, 2010)

next time check the loreal scales my friend.


----------



## wyattroa (Apr 8, 2010)

It had 2 loreal scales


----------



## kaa (Apr 9, 2010)

jmwgibson56 said:


> next time check the loreal scales my friend.



The Loreal scales are in no way accurate my friend, there are plenty of Argentines with only one loreal. And I am sure there is a Colombian with two. The only way to really tell is by pattern, and I think head and body shape. And since the OP was unable to get a picture of it, we just have to take his word. 

Here is a link to back up the loreal theory.

<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=65&t=2407&p=29495&hilit=loreal#p29495" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=65&t=2407&p=29495&hilit=loreal#p29495</a><!-- l -->


----------



## White_Lotus (Apr 9, 2010)

I would say purely based on price it's a columbian but i'm not 100% sure. My chacoan Bella was a witch with a capital B when i first got her, huffing, whipping, straight biting(i mean taking meat out of my finger!). Heck, to get her out they needed 2 people with gardening gloves and she was only 89.99 compared to the varnyard price that is rediculously low. It completely depends on the pet store they are at it could be a cheap argentine or a fairly priced columbian the pattern will decide. My youngest argentine has 1 loreal scale and i dare anyone to tell me its a columbian seeing as how he's straight from varnyard lol


----------



## jmwgibson56 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey thanks Kaa for that thread! I never knew that. Definitely makes sense, there is always possibility for mutations.


----------



## kaa (Apr 10, 2010)

No problem.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Apr 12, 2010)

Columbians also have a smooth scalation whereas argentines have that beady feel to them.


----------

